# Burr Grinder vs Normal Grinders for Spices:



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi! Just curious is there any difference between grinding your spices in a burr grinder vs a normal grinder? I'm thinking of experimenting with curries and was contemplating whether to get a burr grinder for grinding the spices. Would a normal blade grinder work equally well?

I've heard that due to the heat generated in a normal blade grinder the taste of the spices is affected, since they loose essential oils during the whole process.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

I used to work on the tandoor at an Indian spot and we did all our spices in coffee grinders. Curry spice like cardamom, and anise will put a big hurt on any grinder and we played around with a bunch of different ones. Everything can handle easy ones like fenugreek, coriander, and cumin but once you get into really woody spice they all burn out. Better to go with a cheap coffee grinder. Although an immersion blender is super useful for blending your curries.


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

alaminute said:


> I used to work on the tandoor at an Indian spot and we did all our spices in coffee grinders. Curry spice like cardamom, and anise will put a big hurt on any grinder and we played around with a bunch of different ones. Everything can handle easy ones like fenugreek, coriander, and cumin but once you get into really woody spice they all burn out. Better to go with a cheap coffee grinder. Although an immersion blender is super useful for blending your curries.


By a coffee grinder do you mean "A Burr Grinder"


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

So burr is a company that makes many different blenders, grinders and immersion blenders. I've never used their brand of coffee grinder but it has great reviews.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I thought the OP was referring to whether the grinder used blades (like a home coffee grinder) or burrs (like a pro espresso grinder)?


----------

